# Green M9A3



## CoffeeTea (Aug 23, 2020)

Hi new poster here. Searching for the green M9A3 as my second Beretta, first was sold in order to help pay bills. I've already attempted to order online on two separate occasions. However, one ended up being a scam and the other was a bug on a dealers website that had showed they had one in stock but they had none. Attempting armslist is really hit or miss due to people being, rightfully, wary of selling firearms across state lines or dealers who haven't bothered to remove their listings. I would really like this firearm, whether it be completely new or used does not matter to me as I love the color scheme and I'd like to get an official version. Any assistance with pointing me towards an FFL dealer that happens to have one in stock or a private seller willing to make this work is greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time.


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

Green - do you mean FDE?
Like this:


----------



## ferntree (Apr 20, 2020)

If so, Cape Gun Works may still have a couple in stock: https://www.capegunworks.com/


----------



## CoffeeTea (Aug 23, 2020)

Naw, I mean J92M9A3GM2 or J92M9A3M2, I mean I'd even be willing to buy the ducks unlimited beretta.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

From what I've heard is that those particular models have been discontinued? According to Beretta's web site they were of limited production. Hopefully one may turn up for you. Myself, I've never come across one at any dealer's shelves that I've been to or at any gun shows. That's the problem with limited production guns.

I know you've said you want then official version. I'll state the obvious. If that color scheme is that important to you, you may want to consider buying an M9A3 and having it cerakoted in that scheme.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ferntree said:


> Green - do you mean FDE?
> Like this:
> View attachment 18902


Good Lord Almighty, that's NICE!


----------



## CoffeeTea (Aug 23, 2020)

Yeah I've seen a few floating around, but the collector in me wants to keep things as unaltered as possible. I just went about and bought the black version and I'll keep my eyes out in case a green one pops up around me.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

CoffeeTea said:


> Yeah I've seen a few floating around, but the collector in me wants to keep things as unaltered as possible. I just went about and bought the black version and I'll keep my eyes out in case a green one pops up around me.


I don't blame you for wanting an original. There's a few out of production guns I'd like to get my hands on but have yet to see come up for sale. There's also a few that I've got that are no longer made but wonder why they stopped making them? And there's those that I wish they made like an HK VP45 SK.

But you never know what you'll find, such as I did with this Detonics CombatMaster. One that I've always wanted and now I have one.


----------

